# ENF



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Speculation on what is happening to ENF? Good news in the plan to increase their div, oil price is holding. Anybody have thoughts? It’s a mystery to me.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Dilbert said:


> Speculation on what is happening to ENF? Good news in the plan to increase their div, oil price is holding. Anybody have thoughts? It’s a mystery to me.


ENF has a huge debt increase need coming to fund Line 3 replacement. I believe Moody's downgraded a portion of their debt because of that big mountain in front of them (won't be until 2020 when cash flow comes in to pay down that debt). Note: Oil price has (or should have) little to do with ENF performance because their lines are esentially full and contracted by shippers anyway. I don't think ENF will (should) pop until Line 3 construction is well underway and there is no certainty of that happening any time soon (Minnestoa PUC is holding up needed approvals).


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Still a nice div, I hope it lasts.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

There is now a premium in for the Line 3 replacement pipeline. This pipeline is already under construction in Canada and I believe in some US states where it is already approved. I would say the pipeline is very likely to go through and if it does, you get a big pop.


----------

